# Cortisol and DP



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm starting this thread in hopes that we can get some good info about cortisol and how it may relate to depersonalization for some of us. I've seen the word cortisol in many threads here but never have I seen any solid info about how it relates to DP. From doing some quick research I've learned that cortisol is a hormone produced by the adrenal gland. It's known as the "stress hormone" as it is involved in producing a 'fight or flight' response to stress and anxiety. I had some blood tests done in which a healthy cortisol level is 13-24, surprisingly my level came out to be a 2 which is obviously extremely extremely low. It would definitely be interesting if more people got tested to see what their levels are and we made some kind of log here. If you want to get your cortisol levels checked out the best bet is to find an endocrinologist in your area and tell them you want to get your cortisol levels checked. If anyone else has any info on cortisol and how it may relate to depersonalization please post below.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine is extremely high. Not sure what the number is, though.


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

Katezorz said:


> Mine is extremely high. Not sure what the number is, though.


I never had my levels tested but I'm pretty certain they were high. Whenever I tried to lift weights I'd get very panicky. Cortisol levels will raise as you rip the muscle. I'd get panicky and feel like I was gonna pass out. I've been on PS for about 2 weeks and I've noticed a great improvement. I'm able to get through work outs now. I'm also taking other supplements as suggested in tommygunz thread.
Probably getting cortisol levels tested now wouldn't be representative of what my cortisol levels were when I felt really bad as I've been taking the PS. 
Many of the suggestions have been working great for me lately. Even last night my wife and daughter wanted to go for a long walk after supper as the weather was great. I usually have a hard time walking anywhere as being in wide open spaces makes my DP feel worse as I feel less connected. But I went for about a 5 mile walk and felt great.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

guitarman said:


> I never had my levels tested but I'm pretty certain they were high. Whenever I tried to lift weights I'd get very panicky. Cortisol levels will raise as you rip the muscle. I'd get panicky and feel like I was gonna pass out. I've been on PS for about 2 weeks and I've noticed a great improvement. I'm able to get through work outs now. I'm also taking other supplements as suggested in tommygunz thread.
> Probably getting cortisol levels tested now wouldn't be representative of what my cortisol levels were when I felt really bad as I've been taking the PS.
> Many of the suggestions have been working great for me lately. Even last night my wife and daughter wanted to go for a long walk after supper as the weather was great. I usually have a hard time walking anywhere as being in wide open spaces makes my DP feel worse as I feel less connected. But I went for about a 5 mile walk and felt great.


This is wonderful! I'm glad you're doing a bit better on the PS, I've been thinking about getting some for myself as wel.

I'm sure most of us do have high cortisol, as high cortisol is caused by stress, but I'm sure some of us have adrenal fatigue as wel, which can cause the same symptoms as well as low cortisol. I'm sure it's just different for everyone. It just goes to show how sensitive the body is.

It's strange, though. I have high cortisol, yet all the symptoms of adrenal fatigue. Low blood pressure, weight loss, extreme fatigue. I don't get it.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

Katezorz said:


> This is wonderful! I'm glad you're doing a bit better on the PS, I've been thinking about getting some for myself as wel.
> 
> I'm sure most of us do have high cortisol, as high cortisol is caused by stress, but I'm sure some of us have adrenal fatigue as wel, which can cause the same symptoms as well as low cortisol. I'm sure it's just different for everyone. It just goes to show how sensitive the body is.
> 
> It's strange, though. I have high cortisol, yet all the symptoms of adrenal fatigue. Low blood pressure, weight loss, extreme fatigue. I don't get it.


you can still use ps either way tommygunz said it does what your body needs


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I had a 24 hr. urine cortisol done many years ago and it was normal. But, then, I had it done on a Saturday without any stess, which is what I attribute to the normal values. Adrenal function is related to thyroid disorders. I have borderline hypothyroidism which does cause stress, but I take some good natural desiccated thyroid replacement and it helps reduce my stress.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I'm starting this thread in hopes that we can get some good info about cortisol and how it may relate to depersonalization for some of us. I've seen the word cortisol in many threads here but never have I seen any solid info about how it relates to DP. From doing some quick research I've learned that cortisol is a hormone produced by the adrenal gland. It's known as the "stress hormone" as it is involved in producing a 'fight or flight' response to stress and anxiety. I had some blood tests done in which a healthy cortisol level is 13-24, surprisingly my level came out to be a 2 which is obviously extremely extremely low. It would definitely be interesting if more people got tested to see what their levels are and we made some kind of log here. If you want to get your cortisol levels checked out the best bet is to find an endocrinologist in your area and tell them you want to get your cortisol levels checked. If anyone else has any info on cortisol and how it may relate to depersonalization please post below.


Kenny, I wanted to send you a PM, but it won't allow any new messages. Hope you don't mind if I post here. I remember your mentioning a while back that you were quite thin. Did you get your thyroid checked with your blood work? A TSH test is used to check thyroid function. A low number around .5 may indicate hyperthyroidism, which I believe can also cause low adrenal function if your glands are overworked. Any thyroid imbalance--hyper or hypo--can cause bodily and mental stress and worsen DP. I am hypothyroid and must take meds which really help my stress.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey sorry, just saw this. I believe I did get my thyrouid checked. I can't remember the results though. I will inquire.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

PS?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Inzom said:


> PS?


Phosphatidylserine.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

From what I read, it seems that high levels are associated with stress, not low levels.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

tinyfairypeople said:


> From what I read, it seems that high levels are associated with stress, not low levels.


From what I understand low levels make you unable to manage and cope with stress. I don't know about high levels.


----------

